# Auto-trail Miami 740s



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have had our Miami from new since last November and have only a few niggly problems which have been corrected by me. The major problem has been overheating with the Truma C6002 Combi boiler.

To cut a long story short I have been back to Truma twice with this and have written to Auto-trail regarding the installation.

Here is part of the letter received from Auto-trail which others with the same model might find interesting:-

" It is Auto-trail policy to have Truma check and approve all our installations before we go into production, unfortunately this has not happened on the Miami. The reason for this is that originally it was fitted with an Eberspacher heater but during the testing of the heater, it was found unsuitable for the application and, as a result, it was changed to a Truma Combi. Our Quality Manager (They do have one then!!!) has now invited Truma to inspect the installation to gain approval.

We are aware of the potential overheating problem and are in the process of contacting our dealers to recall the affected vehicles for rectification. I would point out that this only affects the first batch batch of the 740s model and all subsequent models have been modified."

Whilst this letter is O.K. as far as it goes, I do not believe that Truma will pass the installation on any of the models as they do not consider there is enough headroom between the top of the boiler and the bed above.

No mention was made in the letter to the fact that I have personally put an air vent in the bed box to assist in ventilation as advised by Truma and sent a photo of the alteration to Auto-trail.

The end result of all this is that, with the vent, the overheating is much reduced but not completely cured.

It remains to be seen if I am ever contacted by my dealers as stated in the letter. They originally suggested I went to Truma.

Watch this space!


----------



## Bluemax (Jul 7, 2008)

We took delivery of our Autotrail Miami 740S in June 2007. We initially had trouble with an overheating boiler, especially when it was in 'summer mode' for hot water only. The dealer cut two holes in the bed box facing and fitted two plastic grills to aid ventilation, Seems to work to a certain extent but still gets quite warm with hot water heating only but we tend to open one of the doors under the bed to give it even more ventilation. There always seems to be a ' hot carbon' smell from it when it has been on for some time. We only put the boiler on when we need it and then turn it off again straight after showering or washing up. The underside of the mattress does get warm, but so far no damage to it.


----------

